#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  (轉)為找老婆走千里！　公灰狼「旅程」終於當爸爸了

## 空空

http://www.ettoday.net/news/20140605/364641.htm

為愛走天涯，姻緣一線牽。
這樣長途跋涉也是為了基因的多變性
而且保證種族對大然的負荷可以降到最低
並斷練自身的身體
增加健康

----------


## 狼狗傑

很有趣的消息ＷＷＷ
斷練（Ｘ）鍛鍊（Ｏ）
空空君你的感想好有趣ＷＷＷ

----------


## 空空

> 很有趣的消息ＷＷＷ
> 斷練（Ｘ）鍛鍊（Ｏ）
> 空空君你的感想好有趣ＷＷＷ


有錯字被挑出來了QAQ

----------

